# hook size for whiting?



## Kellercl

I was going to target some whiting, or at least attempt to, in a few weeks. I like circle hooks, but wasn't sure what size to go with. Any suggestions?


----------



## HStew

Where are you going to fish at?


----------



## Kellercl

The surf in SC. I know the summer isn't the best month, but it is a family trip and figured I might as well give it a try.


----------



## Too Busy

Whiting I use #4 Xlong shank J hooks
spots #4 or #6 Xlong


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Ditto


----------



## markedwards

Matzuo has snelled circle hooks up to 6/0, but for whiting go with #6-2 and that should work for you.


----------



## SmoothLures

Yep. You can use circles but I can't remember the last time I gut hooked a whiting.


----------



## Kellercl

Thanks for the information. I have a few j-hooks, size 3. I will give those a try.


----------



## OBX Jay

Are you sure they are size 3 and not 3/0? I've never heard of size 3 and it would make a big diference between 3 and 3/0. 

For circle hooks, size 1/0 work fine for whiting.


----------



## Kellercl

ChesBay Jay said:


> Are you sure they are size 3 and not 3/0? I've never heard of size 3 and it would make a big diference between 3 and 3/0.
> 
> For circle hooks, size 1/0 work fine for whiting.


Yes, I meant 3/0. I might grab some 1/0 circle hooks. The only circle hooks I have are a bit larger than that.


----------



## SmoothLures

I use #3 long shank bronze J hooks for whiting. Not 3/0. 3/0s may be a bit big. They have a small mouth as well as pomps. Try something #1-4...


----------



## Kellercl

I have some Silly Willy jigs I want to try out for pompano. I'd like to catch a few of those for dinner. Smoothlures, if I remember correctly I think you use those jigs from time to time?


----------



## SmoothLures

I use some bucktails/hair jigs without much luck for pompano. Tip with shrimp and you'll catch some croaker and whiting if nothing else.


----------



## justinstewart

#4 khale = automatic


----------



## Dr. Bubba

2/0 eagle claw circles


----------



## HStew

#4 Khale; #4 or #6 plain shank;Gam208407 size 6 oct. cir;Gam208408 size 4 oct.cir. For this time of year.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

So what is this fascination with long shank hooks for the small stuff? I've only used the longshankers when I needed something to thread a juicy, delicious worm up it. Seems to me they'd feel the shank on their teeth/lips and drop and run.


----------



## Fish Hunter

# 2 Aberdeen in black


----------



## greg12345

gami octopus #2 or 4 circle with a medium sand flea tipped w/fishbites...one in close right in/behind the breakers, one rod out past the 2nd bar if you can get it there...set 'em in the sand spike w/at least 3oz of wt, put some tension on the line and set your drag right so your outfit doesn't end up in the ocean and then go take a nap. whiting/pomps will hook themselves all the time with the wt of the sinker and the resistance of the rod...circle hooks almost make it too easy, 9/10 strikes will end up with a hooked fish...and even the biggest pomps/whiting will still eat a small sand flea


----------



## ledweightII

there is a differenc in sizes from #4 and 4/0, that lil' "/" is a big difference...


----------



## SmoothLures

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So what is this fascination with long shank hooks for the small stuff? I've only used the longshankers when I needed something to thread a juicy, delicious worm up it. Seems to me they'd feel the shank on their teeth/lips and drop and run.


Cause they work and if they get it deep it's easy to pop it out cause of the long shank when you can't get pliers or your fingers in their mouth.


----------



## AbuMike

Eagleclaw 231x #4. Grew up on this hook. It's the only one my dad used to buy for pier fishing. Caught Spot, Croaker, Mullet, Toads and Trout on them for years. Don't really know why I switched.....


----------



## smlobx

We caught a couple this week in Hatteras while trying for some pomps using 2/0 gami circle hooks w/ fleas...


----------

